

Speech Recognition with Javascript - Caligula
http://ajaxian.com/archives/speech-recognition-with-javascript-speechapi-com

======
paulgb
From what I can tell, the audio is recorded by a Flash object and analyzed on
a remote server, so calling it Javascript speech recognition is misleading.

~~~
Caligula
Agreed, I should of called it flash/javascript.

Through flash it streams audio live to a red5 server where sphinx is used for
decoding. Open sourcing the red5 app soon so hopefully people can get use out
of it whether embedded in a webpage or as a flash application(such as a flash
game). It will be easier with html5.

------
warfangle
Just a description of how to use some speech recognition APIs.

Would have been much more interesting if it was a speech recognition engine
written on Node.js ;)

